# 15in Piranha



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Where can i find the pic. of the 15in piranha.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I ogt a pic of my 12 inch plus Piraya ....wanna see


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I ogt a pic of my 12 inch plus Piraya ....wanna see


 YES.....


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmmm, maybe the picture section of this website would be a good place to start.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I ogt a pic of my 12 inch plus Piraya ....wanna see
> ...


 as you wish..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Her is predoms 15 incher


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice







and by the way it will be moved soon i am shure.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What will be moved soon??? :smile:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Chad said:


> Where can i find the pic. of the 15in piranha.
> 
> Thanks
> Chad


 What kind of Piranha?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It started in discussion,not pic's,but maybe i am wrong....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I ogt a pic of my 12 inch plus Piraya ....wanna see


 I've got 6 Monsters on the way to me just after xmas


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

I was looking at a week ago somewere on this place. The fish was in New York i think
Chad


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Chad said:


> I was looking at a week ago somewere on this place. The fish was in New York i think
> Chad


 Do you know what kind, or colour, or any other details?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I ogt a pic of my 12 inch plus Piraya ....wanna see
> ...


I gotsta see those specimens....Craig..















Hope everything goes well with them...








Look forward to the Pics...








any word on the stock of Piraya??? :smile:


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

No i dont all i now is, it is in a Aquarium place in New york


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Supplier decided he wasnt too keen on a group buy all of a sudden as it sounds complicated (I said I would organise it though!) but I'm slowly working on him and might beable to work something out with him! Im hoping so anyway!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Chad said:


> No i dont all i now is, it is in a Aquarium place in New york


 SharkAquarium in New Jersey?

Big Rhoms


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang thats a huge cariba! poor fishy


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DonH, do you still have your monster rhom? I searched through some threads and saw your monster and your very nice setup with big black rocks. Do you have anymore pics???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Dang thats a huge cariba! poor fishy


 Its a manueli!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

tecknik said:


> DonH, do you still have your monster rhom? I searched through some threads and saw your monster and your very nice setup with big black rocks. Do you have anymore pics???


 Yeah, I still have him. More pics are in the pic gallery. I have decided to keep it a bare bottom tank though.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Dang thats a huge cariba! poor fishy
> ...


 It's a P.Cariba


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Manuelli, you silly boy!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


Yo thats a Manueli..:rasp:
caribe loose there humeral spot when they mature..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Its a manueli!
























Check also the last pic of the page........HERE

Jim


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 It is a Cariba. The "last pic" is not the same fish.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> It is a Cariba. The "last pic" is not the same fish.


Check here and then come and tell us what it is :nod:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Cariba. The "last pic" is not the same fish.
> ...


 PMaster, in the link, that is a juvenile manuelli. About 5-7 inches. Manuelli vastly change color with age. The one pictured above is approx. a 14 inch adult, in it's adult color.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

It is not the color variation that concerns me it is the body shape. I have never seen a Manny with such a rounded head before. Everyone I have seen looks like the small pic you linked or this one I posted. Even the manny's in all the old books I have read have some sort of concave to their head. Maybe the fish in the pic is a varriation of the norm or was misclassified. If that fish in the pic is actually a Manuelli then I would be very interrested in how it got a serra classification as no other serra looks like it. All other pics I have seen of Manny's actually do reseamble serra's.... I need more convincing.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaMaster said:
> ...


 Yes juvi mannies look very different when they mature...Its almost a different looking fish...
Pmatser ...you ever seen a caribe witha humeral spot that big , with a fish that size......the answer is no because caribe lose there humeral spot when they mature..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> It is not the color variation that concerns me it is the body shape. I have never seen a Manny with such a rounded head before. Everyone I have seen looks like the small pic you linked or this one I posted. Even the manny's in all the old books I have read have some sort of concave to their head. Maybe the fish in the pic is a varriation of the norm or was misclassified. If that fish in the pic is actually a Manuelli then I would be very interrested in how it got a serra classification as no other serra looks like it. All other pics I have seen of Manny's actually do reseamble serra's.... I need more convincing.


 So far everyone who has posted has said its a Manueli, Franks site has it classified as a Manueli, but you still doubt it??









The Manueli in that picture is an adult specimen, all adult specimens that I have seen pictures of look like that, so doubt it is a variatin of any kind!

As for the classification, it doesnt just go on the P body shape as to what it ends up being classified as.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh, and here is a thread I started not so long ago asking for pics of large mannys, they all seem to look like that one! Infact, I think some of the pics are more of that same fish aswell!

Go here to see them...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Just posting more pics for comparison.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah but they are juevenile specimens, nowhere near the size of the one in that picture!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Here you go, saves going to that link!









Following three pics are from Frank's OPEFE website:


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Believe me I understand all of your points on this, I just believe that there is a possibility that a mistake has been made and I am willing to look further in to it. That is all. I will not rest until I am sattisfied and my post count goes way up.
And this pic is just to see it easier.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

As Harley said, Caribe lose their Humeral spot as they get larger, and this has a huge humeral spot, so how can it be a caribe?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, I'm satisfied.... I needs ta get me on of those immediately. ASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

They are very nice! Dont think there are many that size in the home aquarium, one or two at the most!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Ok, I'm satisfied.... I needs ta get me on of those immediately. ASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think he may have some 8 to 9 inchers available...
here is my 5 inch juvie..From Ash the Man


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I wish


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Why won't I just go away???????
This is not a very good pic but just thought I'd throw it up there as you can see the obvious difference in shape even at a large size.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Why won't I just go away???????
> This is not a very good pic but just thought I'd throw it up there as you can see the obvious difference in shape even at a large size.


 I did see what your on about, but I think its just the pictures of that other one that doesnt show its head shape to well due to the light. It does have a slight rise half way ups its body, so its not totally cusrved like a Pygo.

This can be affected by how much its eats, etc. though, so always going to be different!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Why won't I just go away???????
> This is not a very good pic but just thought I'd throw it up there as you can see the obvious difference in shape even at a large size.


 why would you go away????? this is a very good topic...








That oic that you posted looks almost exactly like the one on the hook...
look at the way that girl or boy is holding that fish makeing th body appear bigger than norm..
also ..Like I said before its like manueli transform from looking normal to looking really crazy loooking when they Mature..
the headshape could be different because of parameters feeding ...etc alot of things come into play ..they might have been pulled from different rivers??/ just things like this


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

here are some more large mannys to compare aswell!

I think this is Waynes Manny, and is meant to be 14-15", and looks it


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I would have to assume that just as there are many variations of Rhoms there are variations of Manny's. This has been the most interesting topic (atleast for me) in a while.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> I would have to assume that just as there are many variations of Rhoms there are variations of Manny's. This has been the most interesting topic (atleast for me) in a while.


 Rhoms are a lot more wide spread than Mannys, or atleast that we know of. So I would of thought that there are less variations of Mannys, but probably some due to the different habitats of where they are found!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to assume that just as there are many variations of Rhoms there are variations of Manny's. This has been the most interesting topic (atleast for me) in a while.
> ...


 Are there really different variations of mannies......I dont know..
what do you think dixon..??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is a manny in that pic there was also a discusion on this board a while ago started by nate as to why mannys mature to a pygo shape .the humeral spot on mannys are very pronounced and very elongated plus it has no terminal band on its tail fin.
mannys seem to mimic cariba in the wild so they can shoal with them to feed probably why the colour and looks are that way.
it is a manny though.
large manny's dont ship well and thats one of the main reasons why they are hard to find in the home aquarium most are well under 10'' when they are for sale and grow slow as serras do.
dixon
dixon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaMaster said:
> ...


 My theory is based on the fact that different rivers will have different environments, so will lead to slight variations. But whether these are noticable or not is a different matter!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

This has become more of a ID thread so...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> mannys seem to mimic cariba in the wild so they can shoal with them to feed probably why the colour and looks are that way.


I didnt think that Mannys and Caribe were found in the same location?

EDIT- Just checked on this and they are both found in the Rio Orinoco I think, but I believe this is the only place! I may br wrong though, as dont have a full list here as to what P's come from where!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 I am not dogging your theory at all..just asking a question..








So are you saying that like the black rhom there are others ...high back, Diamond, Xingu's ..they are different variations but they are also different fish..
With the Manny ..You get a Manny..not anyting similar just a manny ..yes different enviroments will cause some change...but a manny is a manny ...what are other variations of the Manueli..compared to rhoms..?? i dont think that there are any besides an eigenmanni..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh, and if your wondering where i got the locations from I made a quick list a while back, using info from OPEFE, and also the info section on here.

The thread with it all in is here


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 No, not saying they are different fish, saying they are different variations of Rhoms due to being in different environments and either still are or have moved over the years.

I mean the same thing with Mannys. That if you got a manny from one location, and another from somewhere else there amy well be slight variations. It may not be as severe as with Rhoms, maybe its just they are larger, or a more rounded head, etc.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I mean the same thing with Mannys. That if you got a manny from one location, and another from somewhere else there amy well be slight variations. It may not be as severe as with Rhoms, maybe its just they are larger, or a more rounded head, etc.


 Understood...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > mannys seem to mimic cariba in the wild so they can shoal with them to feed probably why the colour and looks are that way.
> ...


 Manueli's are found in the Middle Amazon are, but also in Venezuela (Llanos, Orinoco) - this last place is where cariba are foud as well.

I'm not too convinced about the mimicry theory, btw:
mimicry would in particular serve younger specimen, imo. (protection within a shoal of similar looking fish - strength/protection in numbers), and with manueli's, it's quite the opposite: when young, they have a typical serrasalmus-shape, but as they age, they start to look more like pygo's - why would a 14+" manny need to seek shelter within a shoal of pygo's? I think it would stand out quite a bit, since even in the wild, cariba seldomly reach a length of 14" TL...

I guess the difference in shape has to do with life-style (habitat, hunting method, preferred food, etc.): can't back that up, but I can't think of another reason either (which doesn't mean a thing, btw...







)

It's sad we know so little about these animal's behaviour and way of life in the wild - I'd love to know more about that, and how all the different species interact, with other piranha's as well as other animals... :sad:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> I would have to assume that just as there are many variations of Rhoms there are variations of Manny's. This has been the most interesting topic (atleast for me) in a while.


I agree..but next time take a look at Manueli´s red eyes, red opercular (face) area, basal black band (only) and large vertical black humeral spot...instead Cariba´s silver eyes, reddish ventral area, basal and terminhal black band and circular black humeral spot...














!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> If that fish in the pic is actually a Manuelli then I would be very interrested in how it got a serra classification as no other serra looks like it.


 Classification is not (only) based on external features: most likely, manueli's share many internal/taxonomical features with the other serra's, which are not present with the pygocentrus piranha's.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

12.5" Cariba w/ Humeral spot gone:


----------

